# :   ?
!
      ,     , ,   ,        . 
,     ,  ,      ?  ,    ?

----------

?  ?   ?

----------

> 


   .     ?

----------

> .     ?


))    )

----------

> ?  ?   ?


,    . ,   () . (-, -   .),         .

----------


## Andyko

> () .


?   ?

----------


## mln

> () . (-, -   .),         .


 ,   !
   -   :Smilie:

----------

> () . (-, -   .),


   ,   ...      .   -    .    ,            ,       -  - .

----------

. 
,        ,  -  , ..  ,     .   ,  ))) ,   ,           .  ? :Frown:

----------

> ,     .   ,


     ,  257-:
   , ,   ,       , ,       ,    ()   .

       .

----------

.

----------


## ZZZhanna

,    , ,   ,       .    , ,   ,   ,    .      ?

----------


## galinaarictova

-    :Redface:   :yes:  ..  -    ,      **  .       ,        ,   ... -   .      ..     ,    , ..               -     .257 .      ,    - .     -   .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ..     ,    , ..


  ?     ,   ,        .  ,    ,          ...




> 


  ? ?

----------

> ..


      ?


> ,


?    ?        ?  


> ,


   ?


> ..


          ?


> -     .257 .      ,    - .     -   .


,           -  ?

PS      ?!!!

----------


## galinaarictova

> ,   () . (-, -   .)


  :yes:      -  ,     ,     .      ,        .  .     ,   ..

----------


## galinaarictova

> ?





> -  ,     ,     .


 :yes:  :yes:  :yes:

----------

,      , 
         ,     

    ,    

     ?

----------

> -  ,     ,     .


   ,          .      ?       ,          ...


> ,        .


       ,   .


> ,   ..


   ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


  -  .

----------

> ,


 ?    ?    ?

----------

> -  ,     ,     .


      ,        -  ,           - - ,   .

----------


## galinaarictova

> ?


  - 



> ,


   ..            ,  .   ..         ,    ..  :Smilie:

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


     ,   ?




> .   .


  ,    .

   ?   ,  ,    .     ,   ,   ...

----------

..,   -  ,    -   ?   ?

----------


## galinaarictova

**,   ...  :Smilie: 



> -    ,      **  .






> ,   .


 ..    ..           ...
    -       .. 




> ?


     ..   - .. 





> ,          .


    ...

----------

> -       ..


      ( )   ?

----------


## galinaarictova

> ..,   -  ,    -   ?   ?


   -   ..      - , ,   ...   **  ,  ** ,    ..      .. ..

----------


## galinaarictova

> ( )   ?


     -    ,   - . 




> ,    - .     -   .

----------

> -    ,   - .


     .    -  .

----------

[QUOTE=galinaarictova;53995934

 .. [/QUOTE]   .


> ..


   ? 


> ...


, .    . 


> -       ..


  , ?   ?


> - ..


 ,        ,     .


> ...


  ?   ,     ?   ,     ?

----------


## galinaarictova

,        2 ..   ,   ..

----------

> .. ..


         ?   ?

----------

> ,        2 ..   ,   ..


               ...

----------


## galinaarictova

> -  .


    - ,    .    .. , , ..  ..    , , ,....    ..  ..    ..        ..    ..      ..

----------

> 2 ..   ,   ..


      ?   -?  ,    ,     -  .
       ,   .   ,   ,         (   ,      )

----------

> ..    ..      ..


       ?    ?

----------


## galinaarictova

> ?   ,  ,    .     ,   ,   ...


 .. 1  -    ...       ..   ...   ..

----------


## galinaarictova

> ?    ?


 -   -  ..

----------

> -   -  ..


 -  -  .

----------


## galinaarictova

> ?


       . 




> -?


  - ..   ....     ,        ..          ,       ...  - 




> 


 ?   .. :Smilie:          ..  ..  .. 




> ,   .   ,   ,         (   ,      )


   ,   -      .. (  ),     ... :Smilie:   -   ..  ..    -    ,    .. :Smilie:

----------

> ...


            .


> ,   -      ..


   , ,  ...


> ...


    :         .


> -   ..


   :


> ..


 .

----------


## galinaarictova

> ,    .


  ...  ..

----------

> ...  ..


    :        .

----------


## galinaarictova

> , ,  ...


         ..  ,,  ..   :Stick Out Tongue: 
         ..      ..      .. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ..  ,,  ..  
>          ..      ..      ..


   -        ?     ?

----------


## galinaarictova

.

----------

> .


        ?

----------


## galinaarictova

> -        ?     ?


    .. :Smilie: 



> , ,  ...


   :




> .

----------


## galinaarictova

> ?


  ..    :Smilie:        .. :yes:

----------

> ..
> 
>    :


       ,   .           ?

----------


## galinaarictova

> .


            ..     ?? :Smilie:

----------

:

"...3.8.  **              ()   ,   -              , *   .*.."

  :

    05.03.2004 N 15/1
(.  01.06.2012)
"              "
(  " 81-35.2004...")

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> -      ..


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Andyko

...

*galinaarictova*,              :
    -    ?

----------


## megatronsam

-     :Wow:

----------

> :
> 
> "...3.8.  **              ()   ,   -              , *   .*.."
> 
>   :
> 
>     05.03.2004 N 15/1
> (.  01.06.2012)
> "              "
> (  " 81-35.2004...")


     ,     ,     .

----------


## mln

> ,   ,


 :yes: 



> 


       : 
	    ;
	 ;
	    ;
	   (,   ..); 
	    ; 
	   .

   .

----------

> : 
> 	    ;
> 	 ;
> 	    ;
> 	   (,   ..); 
> 	    ; 
> 	   .
> 
>    .


        ,    .    ....

----------


## galinaarictova

> :
>     -    ?


,  ... :Smilie:

----------


## galinaarictova

> **    :
>      ;
>   ;
>      ;
>     (,   ..);
>      ;
>     .
> 
>    .


        .... ( ) :Smilie:

----------


## ZZZhanna

,     ?

----------


## galinaarictova

> ,     ?


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  ,     : * :   ?*
.   ...  ..  :yes:

----------

> ,  ...


 ?

----------


## mln

> ,    .


   ,  .... (-)

----------

:


> ,     , ,   ,        .


    ...

----------

,   -   ...

----------


## mln

...
   .. ,  ,    . 
  . 
 , .

----------


## galinaarictova

> ,   ,        .


    ,       :        ,     ,       .     : .....
          ,  



> () . (-, -   .),         .


         ,     ...

----------


## ZZZhanna

> :    ...


 ,          ?
      ,   ?





> :  :   ?...


... .   "". 




> ,   -   ...


    ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,     ...


         ?
       ?      ?

----------

> :        ,     ,       .     : .....


  ""  :    ,       .


> 


          , ,        .         ,          .


> ,     ...


.  ,   ,    ,   ,    ,    .

----------


## galinaarictova

> ,          ?


   ,     .     -    ?   ??



> 


 ..         -     ??  :Wow: 





> "".


 




> * :*   ?

----------


## galinaarictova

> ,       .


      .. :yes:     ...

----------


## Andyko

*galinaarictova*,    ,  :
            ?

----------


## Mmmaximmm

,     !
 .
 .

----------


## Leyla_24

...  ,     ...   ...     .     .   ..       ( ,   ).  ..  ..  ...  .      -     20         ,   - ! ,   )))))))))))))

----------


## galinaarictova

> ?


  :Smilie:    ..  :Smilie:  
60- 50
44-60

----------


## Andyko

?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ..


  ?

 .     ?

----------


## Leyla_24

.      (  ).  .   08 (   ).   .   .     :       ( ),     .   .  ,    -      .  ,   . -- .     ,      ,    .     ,     3,      4.            ?    -   ?          .

----------


## galinaarictova

> .     ?


  ..   ..     




> 60- 50
> 44, 20, 26-60


 :
  1000 .
 250

----------


## Andyko

> 





> ..   ..

----------


## galinaarictova

> .      (  ).  .   08 (   ).   .   .     :       ( ),     .   .  ,    -      .  ,   . -- .     ,      ,    .     ,     3,      4.       ?    -   ?          .


-  01 
08 -     ..      .. 08.3 
   ,    -1 ..     ??
      ,     .. .  ..

----------


## ZZZhanna

> .      (  ).  .   08 (   ).   .   .     :       ( ),     .   .  ,    -      .  ,   . -- .


 -   ?    -  ?  :Wow:  , ...  ,       ?




> ,      ,    .


        .

         ,       ,     .         .

   ,      -    , ..    -   ,  .

----------


## Andyko

:
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=489134

----------

> 


  ?       :         .

----------


## Leyla_24

> -  01
> 08 -     ..     .. 08.3
>    ,   -1 ..     ??


  .   ,       01.   .  . (      ).       .      !

----------


## Leyla_24

> ,       ,     .         .
> 
>    ,     -    , ..    -   ,  .


   -   ? 

     ?))))))))

----------


## Leyla_24

> 


   .  .

----------

> -    , ..    -   ,  .


    ,     ?

----------

,     :Frown: 
 - ,     ))        ,     ))

----------

> ,


       , ..   ,     .            .      ,  .     .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,     ?


    , ..         , , ,   . 
  , ,    ,    ,      (  .)    .      ,      .
    ... "    ,    ".        .
   ,        ,     ,      .

----------

> (  .)    .


     ...

----------


## Leyla_24

> "   ,    "


100 !     ,         )))))))))))

----------


## Leyla_24

> ...


    ?

----------


## Leyla_24

> 


    .  ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,         )))))))))


  . ,           ...     ...

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


     -    ?

----------

> ?


 ,       .   ,       ,     .          ( ) , ..                 .

----------

> ?


  , , .

----------


## Leyla_24

> -    ?


!   .  ,   ()    ,             .  ,  -     .

----------


## Leyla_24

> 


 ,       .          . ,     ,    .         :            -  .                 ,    ,   -    ,  - .     ...

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,       ,     .


     ,    -.   . 




> 


     .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,  -     .


,          :Big Grin:

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,     ,    .


          ,    ,   , ,       ,      -    .

----------

> ,       .


,     ,        ) 
      (  galinaarictova) ,  "    , ,   ,      "    .      (     )         ,    ,    )))

----------

4 !!! ,    .
  ( ),        .      ,   - !
  ?
  ,    ,   .   - .  -  .   .
   , ,   .    .     ,    .

----------

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=41051

----------


## galinaarictova

> ,       01.   .  .


..** ...    ..        .. .. ..    ..    ...        "  " 08.3..      ..     08.3-07    ?    ..      ..   ..

----------


## galinaarictova

> ,    ,   .   - .  -  .   .
>    , ,   .    .     ,


     ..  ,    ...

----------

> - .  -  .


   ,  ..

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,    ...


         ,    .   , ?

----------

> , ?


  :Smilie:

----------

,  ,  .      -    )))

. 257 
        -              ...        ,  .

----------


## galinaarictova

> ,


, , ,   ....???? ..

----------


## Andyko

> ..


   ...

----------


## galinaarictova

> -              ...        ,  .


    ... :Smilie:   ??            ,        .       ..

----------


## galinaarictova

> ...


*Andyko
*







> "   ,    "

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> 


 .     .  .

----------


## Andyko

, ,    -   :Smilie:

----------


## galinaarictova

> .     .  .


..   :yes:  :yes:  :yes:         ,     ..   .... @@@

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> ..


   ... .

----------


## Mmmaximmm

,       "" ,   ,        ,   ?
 -  ?   ?

----------


## galinaarictova

> ... .


    -   ..  ..      ..  :Smilie:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Wink:

----------


## galinaarictova

> ,       "" ,   ,        ,   ?
>  -  ?   ?


  ..          ??

----------


## galinaarictova

> ... .


        ..+   .. 1-2      :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Andyko

,    ;

     ,     
  ,

----------

> ..          ??


  ,         .      .              ,      ,      ,    .      -    .

----------


## mln

> ,   - !


 .

 14 . 1       "    ,   ( , ,  , ,   , )   - ".

----------


## galinaarictova

*mln*,     .. ....      



>

----------


## mln

> ..... ...


 :Big Grin: 
 . 2 . 51 .  ,    ,     ,              ,      . 

  ,      ...

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,      ...


,          .

----------

> ,          .

----------

> ,          .


 ?         ..

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> ..+   .. 1-2


         ,       . ,     .

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> ..


        .

----------

> 4 !!! ,    .
>   ( ),        .      ,   - !
>   ?


        ...

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 





> ?         ..


        - ,       . ,   ,  -     , ..          . 
       .

----------

> - ,       . ,   ,  -     , ..          . 
>        .


  :Smilie: 
     ,        ,

----------


## mln

> -


 ,      ()




> .


 25.      

1.      ,     , -,    ,        .

2.        ,        .
     (, )            -    27.09.2003  170

----------


## mln

> ..          .


  ...     ..  :Smilie:

----------


## mln

> ...


   , .....  ,       ()

----------


## echinaceabel

> .  .


 -    .

----------


## mln

> .. ....


   ...   "" ...
 ,  "" ...  -  .

----------


## Leyla_24

> .. ...    ..       .. .. ..    ..    ...        "  " 08.3..      ..     08.3-07    ?


 !     1 . .    -     ,   .  01       1 .    "  08 "-    ,   (      !)

----------


## galinaarictova

> !     1 . .    -     ,   .  01       1 .    "  08 "-    ,   (      !)


    ..   ,   ..    ..     08.3 (     1.)     08.3     01     .



> !


      :  08.3 (   1 +  ++.....)    -    ..

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 08.3     01


   ,   ,   01?

----------


## galinaarictova

> ,   ,   01?


  ???        -   ,       ....  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Smilie:

----------


## echinaceabel

> ???       -   ,      ....


   ?           01   ?

----------


## galinaarictova

> ?           01   ?


        - ..

----------


## Andyko

> - ..


         ,

----------


## galinaarictova

> ,


      ..          ..                ( 08,07,41???)      ,       ..      ,             ..     :Wink:    ,..   08         40    ...

----------


## Andyko

> ..

----------


## echinaceabel

*galinaarictova*, 
    -       ,    -  (   ), .... *  " "*

----------


## galinaarictova

*echinaceabel*,   ..          ...

----------


## Andyko

,      :
    ;
       ;
        ;
  ,           ;
   ?

----------


## echinaceabel

> 


 :yes:

----------


## echinaceabel

> 





> ;
>        ;
>         ;
>   ,           ;


    ,   ..  ...

----------


## galinaarictova

> 


..     ...  :Big Grin:   :yes: 




> ;


       ,   ...

----------


## echinaceabel

> 


 - ,  -    ?

----------


## galinaarictova

*echinaceabel*,     



> ..          ..               ( 08,07,41???)      ,       ..      ,             ..      ,..   08         40    ...


       .. 



> .      (  ).  .   08 (   ).   .   .     :       ( ),     .   .  ,    -      .  ,   . -- .     ,      ,    .     ,     3,      4.       ?    -   ?          .





> .   ,       01.   .  . (      ).       .     !


     ..

----------


## echinaceabel

> ..


 :yes: ,    .
:     () -          (  )..

----------


## galinaarictova

> - ,  -    ?


... 



> -   ..  -    ,        .      ,       ,   ... -   .      ..     ,    , ..              -     .257 .      ,    - .     -   .


   ,       3      ...   ..        .. ..

----------


## echinaceabel

*galinaarictova*, 
-    (  -  ),      ,  -,    -    (    ,   ) -      -  ,         - , ,    -   (    - ???)

----------


## galinaarictova

> -    (  -  ),      ,  -,


 


> :   ?


  -  ... 
      ... 

[quote="echinaceabel;53998955"]   (    - ???) 

 ...    ..  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------

...

  ... , ,  ...   ...

----------

> 


 ,          .

----------

> 


  ,   .      :




> ,     , ,   ,        . 
> ,     ,  ,      ?  ,    ?


 ,       ,   ....

----------


## galinaarictova

**,  ...    ,  ..    .              ? 



> ,


    ...     ,  ...   ,      ... 




> .


  ,  ,        ..

----------

> 


       .


> ,  ...


       ,    .      ,       ,  "   ,   ".    :


> ,      ...


      . 


> ,  ,        ..


     .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ...


          .

----------

> .


    :     ....

----------


## galinaarictova

..*       ..* ..

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


 ?       .

----------


## galinaarictova

*ZZZhanna*,    ??    .. 



> ...


,      :Wink:  :yes: 



> .

----------


## galinaarictova

> ?       .


          ??        ..     ..     ??

----------


## Mmmaximmm

,       ,        .

----------

*galinaarictova*,  ,      - (   , ) ,     .  ,    .       ,      .  ,    ,   .

----------


## galinaarictova

-  ..  -   ,     -  ..    , , ..    ..    ..   ..

----------


## Mmmaximmm

,   ,    ?

----------


## .

> , , ..


  :Smilie:  ׸  ,   ,     :Big Grin: 
      .      .      )))

----------


## ZZZhanna

-  ,   -  ,     -  ...
,      .


*galinaarictova*,     ,       ,     , , -  ?     .      ?

----------

> -  ..  -   ,    -  ..   , , ..


.   ,  -  :Smilie:    ,  ,    .        ?   ? 
    ?

----------

> ??


        ,  :

 270. ,     

       :
...
5)    ...    ... ,   ** ,...;

----------


## galinaarictova

**,         ,     .         ,              ..     ..         .. -  -    ..

----------


## galinaarictova

> ,


  ?         ?     ?    -     ..  ..   ..  ... 





> -


  ??
    ..     ..        ..    -  ????

----------

> ?         ?


  ,  ,   .        .



> ?


 . ,     ..
 ? 
 - .

----------


## galinaarictova

> -  ,   -  ,    -  ...
> ,      .


 ???  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mmmaximmm

- ,   " ", - ,   ..

----------


## galinaarictova

> . ,     ..


     ??       :Frown:   :Wow: ..      ..            ...        ..    ,  ,      ...      ..  :yes:  :yes:

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ??       ..      ..


,   ,        ?

----------

> ..    -  ????


   ,      ,     ,   :    .

----------


## galinaarictova

> - ,   " ", - ,   ..


        ..         ,     ..   ..        - ..       ..    -    ..

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> ..    -    ..


-       . " "      .

----------

> ..    ,  ,      ...      ..


,        :Wink:     :



> -  ????

----------

> ..            ...


     :



> !
>        ,     , ,   ,        .


PS      ,      ...

----------


## galinaarictova

*ZZZhanna*,          ?  ,    ?  :Smilie:        ..           ..

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> ..


  .
    ,   ,     ,       ,       .

----------


## galinaarictova

> ,


     ..,        ..     ..

----------


## galinaarictova

> ,   ,     ,       ,       .


...  ..

----------

> ..


189   
    .   ,         ,     ( ,     ).        :Biggrin: 
           ,     .

----------


## galinaarictova

> ,


      ??

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> ??


   .   .... ,  , .

----------

> ??


" , ?!" ()  ..

----------


## galinaarictova

08-60   , 
19-60   
68-19   
50 -61   
01 -08    ..

----------

,  ,     ,         :



> 08-60   , 
> 19-60   
> 68-19   
> 50 -61   
> 01 -08    ..


:



> ??


   ...

----------


## galinaarictova

> ,  , .


 ??  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:    70 .    ..  :yes:

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> ??    70 .


    /?

----------

> ??    70 .    ..


      ,      ?

----------


## galinaarictova

> /?


          ??

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> 


      ,     . 
   ,   ,  "    2 2 ..."

----------


## echinaceabel

-  -         (   - ),          ...  ,          ,     (     ,    ,   ).** :Wink:

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ZZZhanna,          ?  ,    ?


           ? 
  , ,         ?

----------


## Andyko

> ??   70 .


         ?



> ??


,        


...

----------

> 01 -08    ..


   ?

----------


## galinaarictova

> .**


   ....   :yes:  :yes:  :yes: 



> 


  ..   ..      ..




> ...


    . 02...???       =  -( ) ??




> ?


 ...     ..  :yes:  :yes:  :Wink:  :Wink: 




> , ,         ?


 .     .. ..  .. ..  :yes:  :yes:

----------


## ZZZhanna

...     , ,  "",             ... 




> .     .. ..  ..


,  ,        30 .

----------

> ?


 *galinaarictova*.     ,     ,    -  ,    ,   ""    ...

----------


## galinaarictova

> ?


     ... .01  :Smilie: 




> ...


, :yes:         ... :Smilie: 





> ?


 ... ???      ??

----------


## galinaarictova

> ...


 ,  ???   70    ..   .. ..     ..

----------

...

   ,   ,   ,     ...               ...  -     ,         ...    -      ,        ,     ...

----------

...            ,   ...

         ,          , ..           ...

----------


## Leyla_24

*galinaarictova*,       ,            ,      :  ,    ,          ,   ..?

----------


## galinaarictova

> galinaarictova,       ,            ,      :  ,    ,          ,   ..?


,   .. * -.*. ..   :yes:  :yes:  :yes:              , , ..  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------

> ...            ,   ...


 .    .

----------

*galinaarictova*,      ...        ... ,      ...

----------

> ,   .. * -.*. ..               , , ..


   , , , , ....

----------

! :Big Grin: 
 ,   :     ,        , ..    , ,   /  .,  ,    ,   + . 
,         ,          ,       ,    ,      .  
              ,      ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> , , , , ...


  , ,      ,   .

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> .


 :Wow:

----------


## Andyko

> 


 :

----------


## Ruffik

)))     ...   ....   , .  .... ))) )))  ...    )))

----------

..   ..      ?       ..  :Wow:

----------


## Ruffik

> ..   ..      ?       ..


      ))) .....         ,    ,     )))

----------

*Ruffik*,   ..      ..     :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ruffik

> *Ruffik*,   ..      ..





> *Ruffik*,   ..      ..


   () N 58-88 () (       23  1988 . N 312)))


 -              ,   ,   ...  )) ), -  ? ?)))             )))   ,       ))))

----------

> ?
>      ... .01


.         .  :    ,       



> 01 -08    ..


     :



> -    ,   - .

----------


## mln

> ...            ,   ...


    (), ,    ....

----------


## mln

> ,    ,


+100




> -


     .....
 -  ** ,             ,    .



> () N 58-88 () (       23  1988 . N 312)))


 :yes:    .....

----------


## mln

"" 
  06.11.09  03-03-06/4/950
  02.06.10  03-03-06-/2/110

----------


## ZZZhanna

> -   ,             ,    .


            ?

----------


## galinaarictova

> :    ,


- 
**  ** -   .     -      . (    - )..    ...     .
     -..  ..   ..       ..    ..          ..

----------


## Andyko

> -     .


     ?

----------


## galinaarictova

> () N 58-88 () (       23  1988 . N 312)))


    ?? ??     ..         ...     .. :yes:         2    ( )    (   )..                ,  .......       ...       ..   ???

----------


## galinaarictova

> ?


    .. ??? 
 , ,          120  ..   (     ),       ..   ......   ,  ,      ),            70      ??
  ,       - ( )       ...




> -     .

----------

> 120  ..  (     ),       ..  ......   ,  ,     )


   ,       ,   .  ,   /           .   ,   ,

----------


## Andyko

*galinaarictova*,          ;



> , ,   ,       , ,       ,    ()   .


,      ,        ;
        ,

----------


## galinaarictova

> 


      ..       - ??    ...    ....




> 


  ???  ???  **      ... (  )  ??       ??

----------


## galinaarictova

> ,


     ..          ..     ..

----------

> ..          ..     ..


   ()  ...

----------


## galinaarictova

> ,   ,


 ..      ..  .. 
     ,      .. 
   -    ...  :Smilie:

----------


## Andyko

,

----------


## Ruffik

.    .     ,    ?    ?         2*2  4  8*8?   ???

----------


## galinaarictova

> ,


..  ..   ..

----------


## galinaarictova

> ,    ?


     -  :Redface:

----------


## Andyko

> ..  ..   .


 ,          ?

----------


## galinaarictova

> 


  ..   ..   ..             ..  ?? -     ..

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> - ??    ...   ...

----------


## galinaarictova

> 


 -402..     .. (   3) ..    " "   
       ..      - ..    ..       ..
    ,        ,         (    )    ,     12 .     40000  .  ( . 1 . 257 ).
      ??



> ,

----------


## galinaarictova

> 


 -402..     .. (   3) ..    " "   
       ..      - ..    ..       ..
    ,       ** ,         (    )    ,     12 .     40000  .  ( . 1 . 257 ).
      ??



> ,

----------

> ??


  :
_
 270. ,     

       :
...
5)   ... ,    , , , ,     ,   ,    9  258  ;_

----------


## galinaarictova

**,   



> ** ??


        .. 
      ...  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:     ...  



> ** ,

----------

> ...


 ,     .      ... 

       , , .    ,     ,    .               ,    .

----------


## galinaarictova

> ** ,


   -    ...      ..  ..  * .*.   , ...    ..       ..  ..          ..        ..     ,     ...

----------

> -    ...


    .


> ..  ..


 .       .


> * .*.


     ?


> , ...    ..       ..  ..


    .


> ..        ..


         ,   . 

   " ":


> ,     ...


      .           .

----------


## Mmmaximmm

,       -     ?

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> ( . 1 . 257 ).





> .          ,           ( ,  )


    .

:



> .       .          (. 1 . 257  ).     40 000 .,     .
>          (. 2 . 257  ).      .            .      ,        (. 11  ).  ,   14  14.2  1,      (  )         .
>      ,  ,          .    1  260  .             ,   .

----------


## Anton P.

,     .
    ?   !  !  !

P.S.         )))

----------


## echinaceabel

? :Big Grin: 
:    ,   -     "  "  " ". :Wink:

----------


## mln

> ?


...
 -   ,             ,    . 

  ,    **   .....   .

----------


## mln

> ?? ??     ..


,   ,     ()



> ,     12 .     40000 . ( . 1 . 257 ).


 .2 .......
2.        , , , ,  ,         .
   , ,   ,       *, ,*       ,    ()   .
           ,        -             ,      .
*        - *  *      ,    ,          ,  .*




> ??


  ,   ?

----------


## mln

6/01  ?
5.    : *, ,     * ,      ,  ,  , ,      , ,    ,  ,      .  

*galinaarictova*,       **  , "" **  ...  ?

----------


## mln

> ..          ..     ..


  ,    ... ...  . ,  ,     

 - , ,  ,         , ** ,  .    , ,  . 

  ""  ,         ,   ....        ..

----------

> )))


     . ...

----------

> *galinaarictova*,       **  , "" **  ...  ?


" -   " ()

----------


## mln

.....   .... ""

----------


## mln

,  -    ,             ..... 
 "" ? 
  ,      ....

----------


## ZZZhanna

> "" ?


 ,  ...     "16+"

     ,       .
 ,      .          . 
1.  .   R15,   R16.
2.  .     ,   .
3.    /  ().
4.  /  92- ,    95- -   !       .
5.  ,  /     .

*galinaarictova*:
      ?

----------

> ,  ...     "16+"
> 
>      ,       .
>  ,      .          . 
> 1.  .   R15,   R16.
> 2.  .     ,   .
> 3.    /  ().
> 4.  /  92- ,    95- -   !       .
> 5.  ,  /     .
> ...


   : " "!

----------


## Mmmaximmm

:Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## Ruffik

,   ....  

 ,  .

----------


## galinaarictova

*mln*,    ,    



> -  **        ,    ,          ,  .


      ....    . ,      ..   -        ..   ..      .  !            ....     ..     ,               ??   ..  ,    ...  .

----------


## Ruffik

?  !))))

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> ..

----------

> ,         ,


()

----------


## galinaarictova

> ,  ?


    ,       ..  :Redface:               ...     .. 



> **





> 6/01 ?


        .. 




> ...  .


..  .. 





> ,  .


 ??    ..

----------


## Andyko

> ..


1.          * ...,          ,    * ,      378  378.1  .

----------


## mln

> ,


  ....
        -    **          ,    **,          ,  .

 !!!   ,      , , ,       .
    ....   (, )  (  ,   ,          )...

----------

> ..      .


   !    ,    ...


> !


   ?            ,      . 


> ....


.  ,   ,       .


> ..     ,


  !         ,      ,   ...


> ??


.


> ..  ,    ...  .


     ,   ?

----------

> ()


  ""   "".    ...

----------


## galinaarictova

> 1.           ...,          ,     ,      378  378.1  .


     .. ???     ... **            ??     ,          ...

----------


## mln

> ,       ..


    ... !
     ,  ,    .  ,      ,     ,      ,       ,  .           .

----------


## galinaarictova

> .


    ..    !! -, -...    10   ,   ,           - ...

----------


## Andyko

,

----------


## galinaarictova

> ,      ,     ,      ,       ,  .           .


*        100%%..*  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:        ,    ..       ...       ,    ...

----------


## mln

> ,   ....   ,  .


  .... :Rotate:    1   ?

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> ,    ...


 .  257:



> ,

----------


## galinaarictova

> 


         ..      ..       .. 




> 


   !!??? ...       ??




> -              ,    ,          ,  .


     ..     ..

----------


## Andyko

*galinaarictova*, ,          ?




> ..

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> ?


  ...

----------


## mln

> ...


       . 
-         1  11  . 
  6      6/01        . 
      :
)      ;
)    ,      ;
)     ,    ,      .

----------


## galinaarictova

> 1   ?


    .  ,    ..  :Big Grin:

----------


## galinaarictova

> .
> -       1  11  .
>   6      6/01        .
>       :
> )      ;
> )    ,      ;
> )   ,    ,      .


        .  ,     ,    ...  .     ,   ...

----------


## mln

> !!??? ...


  , ,    ..

        ?     ?
!!!  ...

----------


## Leyla_24

.   ,     -  
(*galinaarictova*)  ,       (   , . ,    )  -                    ""?

----------


## mln

> .


   ? ....       ... :Big Grin:  
   ,      (  ,   -   12.05.09    53-18043/2008-5-34,      26.01.10    65-8600/2009,     15.07.09  -8243/09).

----------


## Mmmaximmm

>

----------


## galinaarictova

*mln*,      ??     ..   ..      ,     ..
-     
-    
-  
-        ... 
    ..              .. 2 .257

----------

*galinaarictova*,    ,   ?

----------


## galinaarictova

> ? ....       ..


      ..        ..  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue: 


*"CN"*,       .                 ...  :Smilie:

----------


## galinaarictova

> galinaarictova,    ,   ?


...  :Smilie:

----------


## mln

> ??     ..   ..


!!! 
....

, , , ......   () ,      .

----------


## galinaarictova

> !!!


?   ??

----------

> ..    !! -, -...    10   ,   ,           - ...


  ,     ,    ,         ,    ,    .

 : -, -.

----------


## galinaarictova

> ,


  ..  ,(   ..)     ..    -       ..       --..    ... *mln*,

----------

> ..  ,(   ..)     ..


         ?  ,    , .

----------

> *galinaarictova*,    ,   ?


 ?

----------


## mln

> ...


  :Hmm: 




> ?



-,   ,    ?      ,   ...

----------


## galinaarictova

> -,   ,   * ?*


       ...       ...

----------


## mln

> ?


  .....       ,  ,   :Stick Out Tongue: .... 
  - , ....    ,  ....

----------


## galinaarictova

*mln*,    ..        .             .257 .2.

----------


## mln

> ...      ...


 -   :Smilie: 
 ...



> ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> -,   ,    ?      ,   ...


 ...
   .   ..,    ,         ,    ?


*galinaarictova*, 
     ...
  ,  :     ,    ,   ,    , ,    .
, -,  ?

----------


## galinaarictova

> .    ,  ....


                 -  .      ,            ..                ..          .     4  



> ,  .

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> -       .


         .  -?

----------


## galinaarictova

> ...


               ..   ...  :Smilie:

----------


## mln

> ..        .


  :Big Grin: 
* -     .*
     -    ....  !    _______   *galinaarictova*!

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> 


, ,

----------


## galinaarictova

> .  -?


???   ,         .  "" ,    ,       " "  ... - ..

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> ???


 
 257  



> ,


  ,

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> (. 2 . 257  ).      .            .      ,        (. 11  ).  ,   14  14.2  1,      (  )         .

----------

> ???


  (     ,    )  ,  ,    ,   .              ,               .              ,         .

----------


## galinaarictova

> 


   -  , , ..      .. Ũ ..

----------


## galinaarictova

> ,     
>   ,


    ...   7  ...

----------


## galinaarictova

> -     .


  ,    .. 




> .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ..   ...


    35    . .. ,   ,  ?

***   - ...  ,    ,  ,  ,         -    ,        .      ,       ...         ,           400-500 .,  ,        .

----------


## mln

> -  , , ..     .. Ũ ..


 *  ?*
** ,        -   .

     (   ),  ,   ?

----------


## Mmmaximmm

:



> . 122                , . .        ,        .   ,              .     ?
>        . .:
>      05.08.2008  -41/714608    41-2-16591/07
> ,    7              5888(), ,       ,   . 2 . 257  .
> ,            , . .        ,        .
>  ,

----------


## echinaceabel

-    *galinaarictova*   -         :
1.     ;
2.   .

:         - ,      . :Wink:

----------


## galinaarictova

> 


    ...  ... 




> ,   ?


  ... 
1.              ,   .
2.     .
3.     (     )   ...  (  ).
  ..




> ,     -   .


 ..   :Smilie: ** ....     ...   -    ,   -    ..  -    ..

----------


## Andyko

,  ...

*galinaarictova*,    ,         ?
          ""?
          ,         ?

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> ..    ....


       ?

----------

12 !!!   ,         )))

----------


## Mmmaximmm

" " .
 , .    .
 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> -    *galinaarictova*   -         :
> 1.     ;


    .
   / ,     ,      .
  ?
-------
:
       .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,


    ,   ,  ?

----------

> ,   ,  ?


   ?    ?       ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ""?


  .  :Big Grin:  
 "",          ,     .
  "",          .
      ,

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


,           ,    . 
        .

*galinaarictova*.
    , ,      ,   ,     ,       ,      ?

----------


## galinaarictova

> -. .


      ..  : *   ...   ..*  . .     ..        ..  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:

----------


## galinaarictova

> -. .


      ..  : *   ...   ..*  . .     ..        ..  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:

----------


## .

,    .   .      .

----------

